# Pygmy won't pop!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

*Pygmy won't pop! UPDATE!!*

Hi! I'm Axy. I'm fairly new to the world of goats and what experience I have is atypical at best. I got my registered Pygmy doe, Peggy Sue, about two and a half years ago and bottle raised her in the house as a pet. I carried her everywhere in a baby backpack just like a human baby! I also bought and bottled raised three mixed breed does when she was about a month old so she would have playmates, so I am pretty well versed in kid rearing (even if my goats grew up in a playpen and enjoy watching tv). I sold the mixed breed does for pets about a year ago, and bought a little buck, Buddy Holly, to be Peggy Sue's boyfriend in July. Since he pees on his feet and face Buddy lives in the yard with the horse. 

Buddy is very young and when we first got him Peg wouldn't stand for him even in standing heat. I keep track of her cycles, so I left them together during the day and figured that worst case I'd have a two week margin of error on due dates. Well, five months later and Peg has been bagged up for a month, and leaking milk for three weeks but no babies! I can feel them kicking and can make out outlines so I know they are pretty big now, and she has lots of symptoms of prelabor on and off, but nothing ever happens. I don't want to leave her alone to kid since she's my baby, but I've been trapped in the house almost a month now. The DH (who gets all love for letting me keep a goat indoors) and the human kids don't want me going out in case she kids while I'm gone, so aside for my prenatal appointments (I'm 7 months along myself) I'm on Goatwatch!

I'm gonna post some current pics of her condition and would be super grateful if some of you veterans out there could give me your best guess of how much longer she's got.

As you can see in the first pic, she loves to lay on the couch and ruminate while watching TV shows. She really hates anything with a laugh track. 

You can really see how huge and swollen her milkbag is in the second one. It nearly touches the ground! This is her first time, so I wasn't expecting such a dramatic udder, but I am planning on milking her, so maybe it means she'll be a good producer?

In the third one you can see how loose her pooch looks. Sometimes it's all pink and open like that, and others its a little gray wrinkle. It's been back and forth like that for over a month.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We'd love to see them!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Gee, ya don't want old Buddy snuggling with you on the couch?!  I feel for you, poor thing trapped in the house waiting on your little friend. I was miserable waiting on my girls for my first time. (just this past fall btw). Good luck and I hope she kids easily for you very soon. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't know that bucks peed on themselves when I first got Buddy, so I tried to potty train him like Peggy Sue, and kept him in the utility room. When I noticed he was drinking his own pee all the time I thought maybe he was "special" and moved him to an outside area with lots of ventilation and access to a hose. It wasn't until a few weeks later that I found out that was just normal bucky behavior. 

He's a sweet, cuddly boy and great with children, but he has a tendency to bully "does" (myself and my lady friends included) and since he's only 8 months old we've decided to "make a gentleman of him", as my DH puts it and just bring Peggy Sue to a Pygmy ranch in North Georgia where she can enjoy the company of other purebreds for a week once a year. 

Once he's wethered maybe he'll be allowed to come in and watch tv with us from time to time. :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet. Can't wait to see the kiddo's she is filling quite nicely in the udder.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Still. No. Babies. 

At this point I think she is holding them in so she has all day couch privileges and gets to sleep in the heated master bathroom! I know it could be worse and I could be tramping out to a freezing barn every two hours, but I really wanna pee at 3am without stepping barefoot on goat poops (I always forget to slip on my booties) and I need to go shopping for the one in my own oven. Last night I dreamed that I had my baby and couldn't find the iodine to dip her umbilical cord in!

I just know she and the cat are laughing at me when my back is turned.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I have two pygmies that look just like her. I thought they were about to pop a week ago. Haha. 

Yours has a great udder, probably before Wednesday


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Her udder has been like that for over a month! Three weeks ago she was leaking milk all over the place, but that stopped after a few days. I'm a newbie, but I'm betting on twin bucklings or triplets from her size and milk production. 

Any takers?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm thinking twins, a boy and a girl!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Still nothing. 

She's having more and more trouble breathing as she gets bigger. At night I can hear her from my bed while she's laying down, and during the day she whines and grunts under her breath all the time. She's perky and alert and eats all the time, though. Plenty of cud chewing, and she's still being naughty and taunts me by pretending she's going to chew off-limits items while I'm watching (her favorite game). 

I am going out of my skull! If I had known she had so much longer I could have gone to visit my sister to pick up baby stuff by now. As it is by the time she pops I'll be on travel restriction myself. :eyeroll::mecry:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My Nigerian Dwarf, Busy Bee, is getting the same way. And she has two months to go yet!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I give up. We are never going to have baby goats. Peg is simply not going to kid, ever. I am never breeding w/out an exact due date ever again!
:wallbang:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

This morning Peggy Sue is crying softly, won't hop on the couch, and REFUSED AN ANIMAL CRACKER! She just left it on the floor and watched the cat eat it! Normally if she hears any kind of cookie, cracker, or cereal bag she will climb up your leg to steal it, but she's ignoring them today....

Maybe babies? X)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hoo maybe it's finally time. How are her ligaments, is her udder tight?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure about ligaments, I THINK I found them and they are much softer than they used to be. Udder has been full and tight for weeks, but I think it's fuller and lower today and teats seem strutted. I don't know how the babies are gonna eat, they are only about 3.5 inches off the ground! I've never seen an udder this big and full on a pygmy before. She looks like someone put a full sized dairy udder on her as a prank! :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, maybe you'll get to share some of the milk with them!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping for!

I got Peggy Sue to be my herd Dam for my Pygmy dairy, and things look promising for her to be a top producer right now. Keep an eye out for Peggy Sue's Pride products in a fancy boutique grocery near you (in about 5 years). You can say you knew her when.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

We have stage one labor!! 

Long goopy mucous plug is hanging, and she's posty, grinding, staring, and pawing! I almost thought she was going to give birth on my tempurpedic bed (she climbed up into it, plopped into my lap and immediately her plug was out) but as soon as I got the waterproof sheet under her all the way she jumped down and headed to her "bedroom" (the master bath). 

Yay babies! Pics soon as we get them!:crazy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sending healthy kidding vibes to you!! I'm betting theres 3 and yes, those kids will be able to eat, amazing just how much a pygmy can produce too... my late Dolly was one of my bucket fillers and very easy to milk though her rotund pygmy belly made it easier to milk into a shallow bowl as opposed to a pail.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank goodness, finally! I was just reading this thread the other day and wondering if she had her babies. Wishing you an easy kidding, send pics and updates when you can!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Set of healthy twins! One huge buckling in fancy white pants, Jean Paul Goatier, and one beautiful little dark caramel doeling, Holly Goat-lightly. Mama is a good mama and everyone is doing fine. 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww so precious!!! Congratulations


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats!! So cute!!


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats! Love their colors!


----------

